# Sunday detail with UDM



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Well today I detailed my TT for the first time properly today. It took me around 7 hours! I ended up with: 1 bored girlfriend, the neighbours now think im obsessed.....but my cars damn clean, so its all good! :lol:

Anyways I washed it down with Johnsons baby bath using 2 bucket method. Dried it with water magnet. Then clayed it using megs smooth surface. This got some tar spots off, but paint was pretty clean to begin with. I then used SFX1 with a white pad, speed 5 in small sections at a time to try and reduce swirling.

I then applied klasse aio using the blue pad at speed 4, and buffed off with megs plush mf. Finally I then applied victoria concours wax with a terry applicator pad and buffed off.

Does the above seem ok to the detailers in here?! Is there a better method to remove swirls as minor ones are still present? All in all a good day with a lot of learning...but plenty more to learn and more practice needed!

Heres some pics:

All taped up:










After using the sfx1:










Reflection shot after using the Victoria Concours wax:










Hope you like!

Antony


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

good work there, the last shot is nice :wink: 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... olish.html

i find the 3 stage system from menzerna is a good choice for the TT paint which is kinda hard. good luck with the UDM - i do like mine !


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks mate. I am gonna try menzerna with some sfx spot pads next. What a machine eh?!!

Ant


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

nice work, wish i was brave enough to try....id be down to bare metal :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

I'd go easy on you own TT for a first attempt. dont want any bare metal panels. get a scrap bonnet from somewhere is ideal for trying. but to be honest i just went for it on my winter runner merc c class sport.......http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69922
:wink:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Kegman said:


> nice work, wish i was brave enough to try....id be down to bare metal :lol: :lol:


Guy....you'd really have to do something seriously wrong using just a Porter Cable or UDM!!

If you startt with the softest pad and least aggressive polish you'd be fine.

I have a PC if you want to borrow it and i'd show you the basics....although i'm still fairly a novice myself!!

Matt


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

nice one, cheers Matt i may take you up on that offer and of course the advice prior to starting :lol:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Kegman said:


> nice one, cheers Matt i may take you up on that offer and of course the advice prior to starting :lol:


We'll have a chat at the next meet. compare paint as it were!!!


----------

